# Elderberries



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

How do you prepare and use Elderberries medicinally? Does anyone have experience with the actual benefits?

Just found the recipie.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

I made elderberry syrup a couple of years ago and put it into a Marie's salad dressing jar in the refrigerator. Whenever I wanted something sweet or I thought my immune system could use a little boost I took a teaspoon. Last summer/fall I started 2 bushes and plan to give them tlc to get them growing good. Biologically I don't know what it does or in what medical conditions it should not be used. 

I really like the taste and I do think it is beneficial for me to add it to my diet.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Light rain, what is "tic"?


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

motdaugrnds said:


> Light rain, what is "tic"?


"tlc" = tender loving care


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks Mrs whodunit! 

I was out putting compost on the side of the house and checked in on one elderberry bush. Seems fine but no leaves on now. I put a wire cage around it so I won't dump compost on or step on it until it gets bigger. I have some dried elderberry flowers in a jar that I harvested on a country road this summer. Guess I'll go check them to see if they still hold a fragrance...

The cuttings I rooted are from a ditch. I don't know the history of elderberries here in America. Whether they are just wild or domesticated varieties that birds have scattered I don't have a clue. I just like them!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I imagine they are, for the most part wild, the birds, and maybe the ***** as they drop spreading them. We had one bush at home. I don't remember them smelling tho.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

The flowers smell very sweet when blooming. I dipped some in batter and fried them and they are good with a little honey on them.


----------



## Eagle1 (Jun 1, 2012)

Elderberry cobbler.... We have it once or twice a year very unique flavor. I like it.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Eagle1 said:


> Elderberry cobbler.... We have it once or twice a year very unique flavor. I like it.


 Very Good and Wine isn't Bad either.

big rockpile


----------



## deb_rn (Apr 16, 2010)

Wine is the best. They should be picked when the juice runs real dark. There is a disease in them now.... they all drop off just before they are ripe. 2 yrs in a row... all over the USA! Bummer! 
For syrup... simmer, add sugar or honey... strain,then freeze. It stays just soft enough(think OJ) so you can scrape some up and add to a cup of hot water with more honey. The honey has great benefits too.
Don't eat them raw. They will give you an upset stomach... worse for some than others.
Good for colds AND flu... the real influenza type. I only wish the disease would leave so I can pick again!

Debbie


----------



## spacecase0 (Jul 12, 2012)

I just pick them fresh and eat them


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

We've been down to 1 degree and there are still green leaves on one new plant. I am impressed! :thumb: luv those little smiles!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Just recently created Elderberry Syrup (also some Goji Berry purea). Did not add honey and the syrup is sweet enough without it. Syrup turned out with a texture that is thicker than most store-bought syrup. I froze it (also the Goji Berry purea) in ice cubes to use as needed.  [Actually had about a quart of the Elderberries and a pint of the Goji. Will pick more next year and prepare them in like manner.]


----------



## spud (Feb 3, 2007)

I put mine in vodka for about a month. Filled a gallon container with berries and heads and filled with vodka, 80 or 100 proof. Must use higher proof or will not work. I found out a way to get berries off the head and will try it next year. You freeze the heads just long enough so berries come off w/o turning to mush. That way you don't have to deal with stems from heads.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Yeah, Spud, those stems are noxious. Green slime. Somewhat toxic... :yuck:


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I just discovered a "workable" tea! (Was having flu-like symptoms with ears and throat hurting.)

I had already created some "ice cubes" of elderberries (a syrup) and some of goji berries (purea) and some of "Meyer" lemons (purea) and some of grated ginger root. I put one cube of each of these into a large cup and microwaved it for one minute then added 1/2 tsp "splenda". It tasted very good. In about 5 minutes my digestive track got cleaned out...I believe this was due to the ginger, though not sure. About 3 hrs later I prepared the same mixture as above only left out the ginger. 

My ears do not hurt. My throat does not hurt........  Will do this again at least 2 more times today.


----------



## deb_rn (Apr 16, 2010)

I would use honey... not splenda. Many side effects from it and other artificial sweeteners. Honey also has antibacterial properties to boot!

Debbie


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Will do Debbie. Just waiting until I can order both the raw honey and ACV (with mother) at the same time...They come from the same place.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

http://www.methowvalleyherbs.com/2011/10/herbal-remedies-for-first-sign-of-cold.html
this is one of my favorite herbalists- she is so practical. Uses TCM quite a bit, but brings in our herbs we have in US. 
Hubby came down with bad cold last night- gave elderberry syrup- yarrow,ginger,lemon tea - already seeing improvement.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

InHisName, thanks for sharing that site. Glad your hubby is responding to that remedy.

I'm really appreciating this elderberry syrup and will definately make some more. Came back from town today with a jar of raw honey and more lemons; so will add those to this "tea".


----------



## sniper69 (Sep 23, 2007)

I like elderberry syrup and keep a few quarts on the shelf (commercial stuff, elderberry juice concentrate). I also have elderberry jam that is extremely popular with one of my children (the rest eat it too, but one really loves the stuff  ). I need to start my elderberry seeds and plant them outside this spring. I brought some of the seeds (and dried fruit) from the elderberry trees we had in our yard in Germany. When living in Germany, I made elderberry wine (still have a few of the bottles from 2010, it is aging beautifully), also one of my German neighbors would bring over some kind of fritter/pancake in the spring that had elderberry blossoms in it. She would say in her broken English that they (the blossoms) were good for you after a long winter.  
Also, while in Germany, I would take fresh berries and make a tincture using 100 proof vodka. The elderberries we had there were the variety Sambucus *****.


----------

